# File name too long.



## stephan (Feb 10, 2003)

I burned a CD with a long filename. Toast didn't complain at the moment, and now the directory that has a to long filename doesn't appear in the finder-window when i open the CD.
I can list it, with the filename cut-off in the terminal with ls and ls -l.

with ls:
Oracle9i Database Release 2 Enterprise Edition

with ls -l:
ls: Oracle9i Database Release 2 Enterprise Edition: File name too long
total 115

I can't cd into the directory with the "cut-off" filename. I get "file name too long".

I think the full name is "Oracle9i Database Release 2 Enterprise Edition for OS X 10.2 - Developer's Release" or something like that.

What to do? How do I get into the dir?


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 10, 2003)

Your best bet is to do another burn and make sure you shorten the name of the CD. 
Oracle9iDB2  sounds good.  Then when the burn is done, write with a felt tip pen the entire name on the top side of the CD.


----------



## stephan (Feb 11, 2003)

I haven't got the original file left on my harddrive.

So then I have to download the 350 MB file again 

Well, if that's the only solution...


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 11, 2003)

You have to remember that a CD is Rom once it is burned. That means it is read only and you can not change it once it is done.


----------



## stephan (Feb 12, 2003)

Off course I know that it's read only. But I thought it might be a way to get around the long filename on a lower level or something.


----------



## Arden (Feb 17, 2003)

Copy it to your hard drive and rename it, then reburn it perhaps?


----------

